# Shimano shoe part... Anyone binning SPD shoes?



## Tom B (13 Mar 2020)

I need to replace the plate that the cleats screw I to in my shoe. As a bolt is seized in one of the holes of mine

I think I've figured out how to get it out.

Is any binning some old shoes and would t mind cutting up the shoe to get the plate out?

It's the four hole jobbie that offers holes through two slots.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2020)

Just take your existing plate out and turn it around through 180 degrees so you can use the two good holes.


----------



## Tom B (13 Mar 2020)

That was the plan but several years of salty commuting has taken its toll on the threads and they're rotten.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2020)

Excludes shipping but something like this?
https://www.bikester.co.uk/shimano-counter-holding-plate-for-sm-sh51-56-sh-a200-silver-826146.html


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2020)

More than likely 
If you can wait till the weekend for me to confirm


----------



## Tom B (14 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Excludes shipping but something like this?
> https://www.bikester.co.uk/shimano-counter-holding-plate-for-sm-sh51-56-sh-a200-silver-826146.html



Good find. I had found they had existed. But only found foreign retailers with exciting p&p or no longer stocked.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (15 Mar 2020)

I have a set you can have, if you still need them.


----------

